# Turn Theme Puppies 3+ wks



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

thought I would start another thread for our TURN theme puppies...these photos are 3+ wks...all the puppies are over 2 lbs now, yesterday Blue boy "bruiser" was 3.5 ...he is clearly the OINK! 

I did start bottles again for white,turq,pink,purple girls to give them a boost on sat, these 2 extra feeds have helped increase their weights. I'll start solids later this week


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

OMGosh! They are so adorable! Blue boy is twice the size of his brothers and sisters!! LOL


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh they look so cute!!!! And what a lot of them there are!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

OMG, they are soooo cute. And to think Hank looked like that just 5 weeks ago and now he's rolling in the dirt (see bath thread) and getting into trouble at every turn!! If only they'd stay that innocent.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

How cute...and they're getting big!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Puppy love!!!! :


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

What a bunch of cuties. They are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Beautiful pups, am enjoying watching them grow without all the work!!!


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

They are growing so fast. Such cuties.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

They are so sweet!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Heather, they are gorgeous!!!

"Luci, where are you???"
**I thought for sure she'd be the first one posting  **

I hope Rikki had a good time with the pups this weekend and was able to draw some comfort from their little souls. You as well.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

They are just adorable!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

LOL! I'm right here Timberwolf!

Slept in, had breakfast (saw them then) and had to go unload a bike, so now I'm finally back to comment 

They are really sweet Heather! It seems like they've grown a lot since the last picture updatus! Blue is starting to get his rolly-polly look and the girls don't look to be too far behind. So CUTE!

Two weeks until we get to meet them!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

timberwolf said:


> Heather, they are gorgeous!!!
> 
> "Luci, where are you???"
> **I thought for sure she'd be the first one posting  **
> ...


haha Rikki was a bit baffled on how to bottle feed puppies vs a baby  different positioning!!! but we got it done!!!!!!!! she ADORES blue boy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Luci said:


> LOL! I'm right here Timberwolf!
> 
> Slept in, had breakfast (saw them then) and had to go unload a bike, so now I'm finally back to comment
> 
> ...


most of them look roly-poly now! they go nuts now when they smell me as well as Tauri......made for a bit of a challenge to trim nails yesterday!!! they were like "where's the BOTTLE?!"


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

arcane said:


> most of them look roly-poly now! they go nuts now when they smell me as well as Tauri......made for a bit of a challenge to trim nails yesterday!!! they were like "where's the BOTTLE?!"


 
Heehee Hee! 

Any little personalities yet? I would guess that blue is a little more in charge since he's getting the most food from mom and is the biggest?

I'm looking forward to individual pictures.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Luci said:


> Heehee Hee!
> 
> Any little personalities yet? I would guess that blue is a little more in charge since he's getting the most food from mom and is the biggest?
> 
> I'm looking forward to individual pictures.



not quite yet, BLUE is a big mush, he loves to be held and just goes to putty in your hands, He is gonna be his daddy thru and thru!!!!!!!!! are you coming to visit to help with those "individual photos?!"


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

arcane said:


> not quite yet, BLUE is a big mush, he loves to be held and just goes to putty in your hands, He is gonna be his daddy thru and thru!!!!!!!!! are you coming to visit to help with those "individual photos?!"


LOL! Don't tempt me! You'll definitely see us at the open house though!  We can help then. I guess you definitely will need help for 11 puppies!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

They are adorable! I'm in love with blue boy haha!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh how cute... love little porky Blue


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

So little boy blue isn't so little You know how I love the boys!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Alright, if you really need help with those pics, I guess I could come and give a hand 

No, it's OK. I don't mind  (hehe)


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*For pete's sake!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

OMG!!!!!!! I just passed the mirror and thought I had dirt on my chin! I have been mowing lawn!!!!!! but looking closer, one of the little girls this am, latched onto my chin and started sucking! I didn't think anything of it at the time, but she was "latched" !!!!!!!!

I have a major hickey on my CHIN!!!!!!!!!!:doh::doh::doh:


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

That may be interesting to explain!!!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

arcane said:


> OMG!!!!!!! I just passed the mirror and thought I had dirt on my chin! I have been mowing lawn!!!!!! but looking closer, one of the little girls this am, latched onto my chin and started sucking! I didn't think anything of it at the time, but she was "latched" !!!!!!!!
> 
> I have a major hickey on my CHIN!!!!!!!!!!:doh::doh::doh:


 
LOL!!! That's too funny!!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

arcane said:


> haha Rikki was a bit baffled on how to bottle feed puppies vs a baby  different positioning!!! but we got it done!!!!!!!! she ADORES blue boy!!!!!!!!!!!


Any chance Rikki wants/needs a puppy?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Bogey's Mom said:


> Any chance Rikki wants/needs a puppy?


NO she doesn't need that right now, her life is so uncertain....she really doesn't know what she wants to do right now, come back home ( our area) , go back to school? so she knows a dog/puppy just would not be in her best interest...and she knows where to get a major "fix" if she needs one!!! :


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

arcane said:


> OMG!!!!!!! I just passed the mirror and thought I had dirt on my chin! I have been mowing lawn!!!!!! but looking closer, one of the little girls this am, latched onto my chin and started sucking! I didn't think anything of it at the time, but she was "latched" !!!!!!!!
> 
> I have a major hickey on my CHIN!!!!!!!!!!:doh::doh::doh:


That is soooooo funny- and it is breeder humor!


----------



## otiss mummy (Feb 28, 2009)

*puppys*

awww the puppys are so cute love them all xxx


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh my adorable even from across the pond I swear I can feel that puppy breath congratulations.


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

**must be patient.... MUST be patient** 

A month tomorrow she comes home!!:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey, I'm still waiting to find out when Heather wants me to come and take the puppy pics


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Heather, they are just adorable-they look very healthy!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey, I'm still waiting to find out when Heather wants me to come and take the puppy pics


----------



## Sawyer4me (Jul 25, 2009)

I love little teal girls face! They are all beautiful!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

timberwolf said:


> Hey, I'm still waiting to find out when Heather wants me to come and take the puppy pics


 
LOL! As long as it's a weekend, I'm there! 

I'm sure I'll have a few to share after the 20th. :


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Awwwww!!!!!
Love how huge Blue is now! Is he big for his age compared with previous litters? Looks like Black is trying to milk from little the wrong lady in that 2nd pic 

Orange and Pink are my faves still but Red is making her way up my list too with that roly poly belly of hers


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*3.5 wks!*

blue boy is in line with what my puppies *usually* are at this age, the others are just smaller than what I am used to, perhaps it's this combination, or the fact that Tauri will not stay in with them 24/7...she is a wonderful mother but just needs her space!!!! I can relate!!!!!!!! so no constant nursing going on, I am going to try some solids today!!!!!!!! that should be fun for a few pics!!!!!!!!

I am totally LOVIN' these puppies, they are really getting VERY cute! lots of little Tauri clones


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

omg what a difference in their looks over the last half-week! awww!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

esSJay said:


> omg what a difference in their looks over the last half-week! awww!!


amazing isn't it?! overnight they have changed to me!!!!! 

now watch them take off when they get the GRUB!!!!!!!!

black boy @ 3.5 wks! He's got the look!


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Puppies are just the most adorable!!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Oh wow! Has he ever got the look, eh? Any girls that are leaning that way?


----------



## KodyBear (Dec 2, 2008)

PRECIOUS and ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

How incredibly adorable they all are! Thank you for sharing pictures!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*Food!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Yahoo! _*Tauri says "what took you sooooo long"!??*_: they did great!!!! now passed out, full bellies and a clean bed! 

and yes Sarah there are quite a FEW GIRLS with the LOOK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

The puppies are adorable!! I love puppies.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Looks like Lime sure didn't hesitate to get right into the food - what a hog! Oh and turquoise too! I'm also loving Dark Green's stance.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

They are adorable!!.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Boy are you busy!!! They are sooo cute and momma looks good.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

esSJay said:


> Looks like Lime sure didn't hesitate to get right into the food - what a hog! Oh and turquoise too! I'm also loving Dark Green's stance.


and here I was concerned they *were not* ready  lol


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Miss Happy said:


> Boy are you busy!!! They are sooo cute and momma looks good.



LMAO!! yah think???? :smooch:


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Now you've made me curious! Lol, Which girls? I'm still loving lime. Look at how dark she is!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Just lovin the updates. Will you have time to show us individual pictures before they leave you?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Thor0918 said:


> Just lovin the updates. Will you have time to show us individual pictures before they leave you?


I imagine so....if I have someone here to help! Honestly Sarah I love all these puppies for different reasons! I see some that are Tauri, thru and thru, then some that are a nice blend of mom & dad, they some that are more boston! once personalities start to show, then that's something else thrown into the mix ...its a journey!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Most definitely Heather! It's amazing how much they've changed from the first pictures we saw. When you think about it in relation to other things (like work or something similar) it doesn't seem that long at all!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

They are just so cute! I can't imagine not loving each and everyone of them. So this is the age where they figure out that life is all about the food dish.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Luci said:


> Most definitely Heather! It's amazing how much they've changed from the first pictures we saw. When you think about it in relation to other things (like work or something similar) it doesn't seem that long at all!


I am starting to see that purple girl is very outgoing and spunky! she is cute as a bug! Blue boy is the most cuddly and quieter thus far...maybe he is just to fat!!!! LOL ....Lime had me at hello!!!!!!! ...oh dear this could go on and on :doh:


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

arcane said:


> ...oh dear this could go on and on :doh:


Oh that's ok, continue on - we have all day


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

I am in total agreeance with Steph!!!

LOL. You're bit of info about lime made me laugh out loud! I can't wait to meet her! 

You just totally made my day!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I fell for Miss Lime from the first pics!!!!! AH, who says you can't find love on the internet???? lol


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I fell for Miss Lime from the first pics!!!!! AH, who says you can't find love on the internet???? lol


:--crazy_love::--heart::--big_grin:


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Oh man have I got it bad! I'm bored on a jobsite and keep checking back to see if you've said anything else!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

had Kiss at the vet for a booster!!! sorry , now have to mow the dog yard! I'll add more this evening!!!!!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

K I'm back...the puppies are really starting to play! too cute, even though tiny, they motor, yellow, turq, and purple are our lightest in color, there are a couple with a slight ridge( nose),orange & purple I think, not drastic cowlicks, just a slight ridge. Blue weighed in today at 4lbs + oz's ....he is 1 lb over the others that are ranging b/w 3lbs and 2.5 + ...they are eating really well!!!!! now 2 meals per day, I'll increase to 3 by the end of the w/e...next week we add the potty box! 

time is sure flying now!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Oh boy oh boy oh boy! Starting to play? That must be adorable!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Heather they might be small, but they look sturdy and healthy. I love those first meal shots...who else gets to wade through their food and have everyone smiling!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh my, I guess you just can't wait for that potty box!


----------



## RockNRoll Lucy (Aug 7, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing some progress now! Been a few days, and they've been eating food too. I bet they're growing really quick now!

Also a (Bump).. The thread was about to slip off the first page


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

RockNRoll Lucy said:


> Looking forward to seeing some progress now! Been a few days, and they've been eating food too. I bet they're growing really quick now!
> 
> Also a (Bump).. The thread was about to slip off the first page


Oh Will... haha

I don't think that Jay and I were even as excited to get Molson as you two are for Lucy! I bet the crates and ex-pen are already set up from picking them up yesterday!?

For the record, I should share with everyone that Luci was over on Saturday and her homepage of her blackberry is a picture of Miss Lime!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*new photos on the site ..*

for all you patient folks ...I just loaded pics onto the website --so I am not going to do them here today. I have just finished 3 nights and I'm pooped :no:

Hmmmm Miss Lime eh? Luci?????? :curtain:


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

_*OK I give ...Ms Lime front & center!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

she looks like she's saying "Ok, enough with the camera already!!" Are you sure lime girl and blue boy are siblings LOL....that boys a big cuddly chunk!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

AAAAHHHH, there she is... little Miss Lime Margarita..... on the rocks, extra salt!!! ROFL.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Awww!! just saw the photos on the website - you got some great action shots there! They must be getting noisier and much more active


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Cam's Mom said:


> she looks like she's saying "Ok, enough with the camera already!!" Are you sure lime girl and blue boy are siblings LOL....that boys a big cuddly chunk!


isnt that just bizarre!!!!!!! He doesn't even look like he belongs in there with his smaller sibs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> AAAAHHHH, there she is... little Miss Lime Margarita..... on the rocks, extra salt!!! ROFL.


ha ha ...too bad it isn't the beer litter!!!!!! I could use Bud Light Lime --my current fav beverage!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RockNRoll Lucy (Aug 7, 2009)

Are ya sure Blue didnt sneek in from another litter somewhere? He's so big!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

arcane said:


> ha ha ...too bad it isn't the beer litter!!!!!! I could use Bud Light Lime --my current fav beverage!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's my husband's flavor of the month now too!!! I better not tell him about this name or it will be my next one!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Where are the pics? I can't find them, I went on your website as well. Am I getting senile?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Thor0918 said:


> Where are the pics? I can't find them, I went on your website as well. Am I getting senile?


http://www.arcanegoldens.com/Turnpups.htm

there yah go!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

RockNRoll Lucy said:


> Are ya sure Blue didnt sneek in from another litter somewhere? He's so big!


ha ha most people have RUNTS! I have a MOOSE!!!!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

arcane said:


> ha ha ...too bad it isn't the beer litter!!!!!! I could use Bud Light Lime --my current fav beverage!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Me too! And I don't usually drink beer! :

They are all adorable! It must be so much fun to watch them start to play at this age! Thanks for the update!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> Me too! And I don't usually drink beer! :
> 
> They are all adorable! It must be so much fun to watch them start to play at this age! Thanks for the update!


I crawled into the box this afternoon for a snuggle session.......11 puppies all over ME! It was wonderful!!!!!!! soothes the soul!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

arcane said:


> http://www.arcanegoldens.com/Turnpups.htm
> 
> there yah go!


 Aw, now I see said the biind man!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

arcane said:


> Hmmmm Miss Lime eh? Luci?????? :curtain:


 
Yup! I've fallen hard! Will wants to meet them all first before he says one over the other. But she's just so cute! :smooch:


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

It would be so great for a forum member to get Miss Lime as she is the crowd favorite.


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Bogey's Mom said:


> It would be so great for a forum member to get Miss Lime as she is the crowd favorite.


So great to have the forum in my corner! :wave:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I so hope Miss Lime stays a forum member so we can watch her grow up. Really Heather, can't you add forum membership as a requirement in your contracts???? We could all be godparents.......


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Lucy.... Lime.... coincidence... I think not!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I so hope Miss Lime stays a forum member so we can watch her grow up. Really Heather, can't you add forum membership as a requirement in your contracts???? We could all be godparents.......


I second that!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

it really is HARD!!!!!!!! they are all adorable, sweet sweet sweet.......one minute I love this one, then one of the others does something and I'm sunk!!!!!! I may just have to cave and *keep* one:doh:


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

arcane said:


> it really is HARD!!!!!!!! they are all adorable, sweet sweet sweet.......one minute I love this one, then one of the others does something and I'm sunk!!!!!!


lol, I hear ya!


----------



## DCPakaMOM (Feb 15, 2009)

Very cute - makes me miss all my babies all over again!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*Tues morn*

when I clean the whelping box I have my other one in the same room I move them to...I call this the *playpen* however this morning with full bellies they crashed!!!!!!! Tauri waits for her brood in the freshly cleaned one, OR just takes advantage of the soft fresh bed!!!!!! LOL 

Red girl prefers to sleep alone! ( my kinda gal!!! )


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Aawww!! I'm just like Tauri - can't beat the first snooze on a freshly made bed!

I love the colour of Red girl, she's going to be a charmer too! And I love the first pic with those pups resting their heads on the side rails


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

2 more days (not including today)! :bowl:


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Luci, 
I am so excited for you and hubby!!!
I am glad we are along for the ride 

Heather, 
"You" produce gorgeous puppies - with the help of Tauri and Boston of course


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Thanks Timberwolf! I think the excitement is contagious! Our neighbour has a golden and he can't wait, EsJay's Molson can't wait... and of course it goes without saying that WE can't wait!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

> ha ha most people have RUNTS! I have a MOOSE!!!!


Moose would be a great name for a big boy!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*Kisses....no bites...lol*

hey LUCI!!!!!!! where's the pics????????lol....here is one of miss Kiss giving kisses!!!!! to her cousins!! I didn't have my camera on hand!!!!!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*another open house photo --black boy*

black boy! :smooch::smooch::smooch: how cute is he??!!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

LOL! They're coming! I have to sort through the 100 plus pictures we took and resize a few so they'll fit.

Although the seem to be mostly of one puppy! I wonder why that could be?
Will says he's already suffering puppy withdrawl.


I waved as I drove by 20 min ago. Give her a hug and kiss for me! 


Would you still like me to email you our choice or was I obvious enough yesterday? LOL!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Luci said:


> LOL! They're coming! I have to sort through the 100 plus pictures we took and resize a few so they'll fit.
> 
> Although the seem to be mostly of one puppy! I wonder why that could be?
> Will says he's already suffering puppy withdrawl.
> ...



oh you were still in the area??? you could have popped by and helped clean the pen!!!!!!LOL I think I *know* who the chosen one is...funny one of the other homes said, We like her but it is obvious another family has her in their sights!!!!:


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

We went home last night and I'm currently on my way to Cornwall area for work. I would'be loved to stop by, but work calls unfortunately. My coworker would've totally been up for it too. She's got a golden.

LOL yeah, I think we talked to them and they said that we were obviously in love with her so they weren't going to put her on the list.

It was really nice of them to do that.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*blue boy & dad!!!!! open house*

now isn't this a happy new dad!??? introducing blue boy "Hadden" Arcane Turn N' Head Westerly


----------



## TwiggLe (Aug 2, 2009)

If only it was closer to my wives birthday and we weren't expecting another child  

We plan on getting Forrest a friend at some point hopefully sooner then later.


----------



## Zoe & Abby (Sep 20, 2009)

*More open house photos*

Red (bottom) and turq girls


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

*Featuring Miss Lime!*

Yes my photos are a little biased...


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Awwww!!!!!! I've been waiting for those all day Sarah! She is a cutie!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Heather said:


> Red (bottom) and turq girls


UH OH! :curtain: I think there very well may be a disagreement at your house!!!!!!!!! 

for those that don't know...Heather & Paul & family have our little Zoe -(orange girl) that I had held back and decided to place from our Boston x Gabby litter


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Luci said:


> Yes my photos are a little biased...


Oh boy...is this little girl her mommy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smooch:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

These pictures are heartbreakingly cute!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

arcane said:


> Oh boy...is this little girl her mommy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smooch:


Such a cutie patootie! She already knows how to stand eh?



















Black boy looking very concerned about what's going on!









Slumber party!


----------



## RockNRoll Lucy (Aug 7, 2009)

slumber party indeed, after all that play, those pups all passed right out!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

aw! They look like narcoleptic cows who were grazing in the grass and then fell asleep!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

OMG, they all look like they just fell off a charm bracelet, so cute..........


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

RockNRoll Lucy said:


> slumber party indeed, after all that play, those pups all passed right out!


it was funny when I brought them back indoors to their pen, I don't think they moved for hours!!!!!!!!!!:


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

OH!! I just love puppies!!!! 

:--heart:


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*a blast from the past!*

now tell me these little girls don't look like momma


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Adorable! I missed all of these photos. I don't know how that happened!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

aww! Tauri looks so cute as a puppy! Kind of looks like little Limey to me!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*phots to come...*

As Sat is the 6 wk mark I am going to try and get sitting/head shots of each of the puppies!!!!!! that's something for you all to look forward toooo....have I mentioned the puppies are getting "very busy" ::doh:


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah!!! I can't wait. I missed the others until today. (I must be working too hard)


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Yay!!! My favourite part of your litter threads


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Wahoo! Seeing anymore of their little personalities coming out? 

Looking forward to weekend with the pictures!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Heather - they are gorgeous!!! It must be hard to part with them 
Luci - I am so excited for you!!!! You must be on pins and needles!!

Looking at those pics, I so wish we were ready for another one.
Hopefully, Timber's demon pup from hell phase will soon pass


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

timberwolf- I'm better now that I've met her. Hubby, on the other hand, says he's having puppy withdrawls. :smooch:


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Luci said:


> timberwolf- I'm better now that I've met her. Hubby, on the other hand, says he's having puppy withdrawls. :smooch:


just *her* or them???????:bowl: :


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

timberwolf said:


> Heather - they are gorgeous!!! It must be hard to part with them


hmm after yesterday and the rain day..& 11 inside all day + poop + shavings everywhere+howling + Tauri heaving for them( yes my girls DO THAT!!!!!!!!) + messes ...etc etc .........it makes it easier to set them into loving arms!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

arcane said:


> just *her* or them???????:bowl: :



LOL! They're all so cute that I don't think it makes much of a difference! :smooch:

Specifically her though! I was super curious to see what she was like and wasn't disappointed a bit! :


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Luci said:


> LOL! They're all so cute that I don't think it makes much of a difference! :smooch:
> 
> Specifically her though! I was super curious to see what she was like and wasn't disappointed a bit! :


so if i told you she has turned into a "demon" child you would take her regardless????? oh I like yanking your chain!!!!!!!!!!! LOL this is the fun part about being a breeder!!! :


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

arcane said:


> a "demon" child



LOL! I've heard it's something they grow out of 

Don't tell me you want to keep her for yourself! :curtain:


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Luci said:


> Don't tell me you want to keep her for yourself! :curtain:


as much as I am loving these puppies, I have decided I need to concentrate on Kiss and won't be keeping from this litter.....if I see they are gorgeous as adults I may just breed Piper (Tauri's daughter) to Boston down the road when the timing is better!


----------



## RockNRoll Lucy (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm curious if (I think it was) Hunter Green, if she's going to recognise/remember that one guy who she was just totally attached to by the end of the visit on sunday. I was totally blown away how quick she became attached to him.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

RockNRoll Lucy said:


> I'm curious if (I think it was) Hunter Green, if she's going to recognise/remember that one guy who she was just totally attached to by the end of the visit on sunday. I was totally blown away how quick she became attached to him.


yes for sure Hunter green *picked* Don!!!!!!!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

RockNRoll Lucy said:


> I'm curious if (I think it was) Hunter Green, if she's going to recognise/remember that one guy who she was just totally attached to by the end of the visit on sunday. I was totally blown away how quick she became attached to him.



To expand on what he means for everyone who wasn't there... 

Hunter Green was a gentleman's shadow after just 2hrs of knowing him. She'd come running over to him when he called her, wagging her tail. It was amazing to watch. :smooch:


----------



## RockNRoll Lucy (Aug 7, 2009)

arcane said:


> yes for sure Hunter green *picked* Don!!!!!!!


In your experience, do you see it often where a puppy will just clearly pick the owner like that, or is that a rare case?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

RockNRoll Lucy said:


> In your experience, do you see it often where a puppy will just clearly pick the owner like that, or is that a rare case?


to date I haven't seen an attachment that strong ....it kinda blew me away as well!!!!!!!!


----------



## RockNRoll Lucy (Aug 7, 2009)

arcane said:


> to date I haven't seen an attachment that strong ....it kinda blew me away as well!!!!!!!!


That's so awesome, what a special pair!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

this family found me after losing their "Amber" the day these puppies were born....so perhaps she is giuiding them to their new furbaby! anything is possible if you open your heart! I truly believe in angels!!!!!!!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

arcane said:


> this family found me after losing their "Amber" the day these puppies were born....so perhaps she is giuiding them to their new furbaby! anything is possible if you open your heart! I truly believe in angels!!!!!!!!!


Sounds to me like this coincidence isn't a coincidence at all and that it was really meant to be for them!  I am with you on the angels!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Angels and dragonflys . . .! I am sure they are being guided from those who have left us. As Gibbs (NCIS) would say, "there's no such things as coincidences". 

Heather, your puppies are beautiful, even when they're being demons (almost makes me want to go through pupphood--LOL). If a puppy rather than my current plans of taking in old gold when I retire, I could definitely see a trip to Canada in my future!


----------



## Zoe & Abby (Sep 20, 2009)

arcane said:


> hmm after yesterday and the rain day..& 11 inside all day + poop + shavings everywhere+howling + Tauri heaving for them( yes my girls DO THAT!!!!!!!!) + messes ...etc etc .........it makes it easier to set them into loving arms!!!!!!! LOL


 
lol......:bowl:


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

*TWO WEEKS* today!!! :woot2::banana:


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Luci said:


> *TWO WEEKS* today!!! :woot2::banana:


I know!!!!! and so much to do and get organized!!!!!!!!!!! :uhoh:


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Yahoo!!!!

I showed Molson the pictures of the puppies last night and he went from a panting smile staring at the wall to an ears-up, head-tilt, closed-mouth, perky and interested face as he shuffled closer to the computer screen to sniff them! 

I'm pretty sure that that means he CAN'T WAIT to meet his new long-distance girlfriend (*ahem*, Lucy!!!)


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

LOL! Well now we'll have an excuse to get you guys to come visit! Molson has to have some time with his girl


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

puppies are really starting to shine!!!!! getting porky and changing rapidly! today I see their coats are getting longer and they are looking more like *my* puppies!!!!!!!! the littlest -- Teal girl was 4.2 lbs yesterday!!!!!!!!! 

stay tuned for sitting 6 wk pics sometime this weekend!!!!!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

our 6 week sitting and head shots have been posted on the website...sorry I can't post them all here as well.......ENJOY!
http:www.arcanegoldens.com/turnpups.com


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

sorry that link should be:
http://www.arcanegoldens.com/Turnpups.htm


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

OMG they are big balls of fluff! If I didnt' have a full house I would be driving to Canada in two weeks. The puppies are gorgeous!!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Teal has a here comes trouble look! 

They're all beautiful! I think I see what you mean about them starting to look more like your puppies! They look much bigger from even a week ago!


Just stunning! :smooch:


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Ok, it is official! I am in love with Yellow - what a cutie! But then again, they are all just adorable!!


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

They are so so so adorable!!!! How I wish I could have another puppy!!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Okay, send Teal to me!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Bogey's Mom said:


> Okay, send Teal to me!


Gosh now everyone wants HER!!!!!!!!!!: she is even topping requests for LIME!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I would also take Black, but he's spoken for. But you know, you can send me any of them, I'm not picky!


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Bogey's Mom said:


> I would also take Black, but he's spoken for. But you know, you can send me any of them, I'm not picky!


I agree!! I so adore black boy!!!! I know he is spoken for....but what a cute face!!!! And I love the boys in general :smooch:


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

arcane said:


> Gosh now everyone wants HER!!!!!!!!!!: she is even topping requests for LIME!


 
That's cause they all know lime is spoken for :::


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

we really need to re-do pink's pic....she is much cuter than that!!!!!!!!!!!:curtain: they all look a bit strung up in the photos


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm thinking about unsubscribing from this thread because it's killing me that two girls are still available. Out of sight, out of mind. :no::no::no:


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Bogey's Mom said:


> I'm thinking about unsubscribing from this thread because it's killing me that two girls are still available. Out of sight, out of mind. :no::no::no:



But they're so cute! :smooch:



How are the little furballs doing today Heather?


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Luci said:


> That's cause they all know lime is spoken for :::


Luci needs a 'ticker', lol...how many days till she completely takes over every breathing moment of your lives? :


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

LOL! I probably do!

10 not including today. I'm even worse after the weekend because we dog sat my parents dog for the weekend and now it seems like something is missing! 

Like I said before... I've got it super bad! :curtain:


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Luci said:


> LOL! I probably do!
> 
> 10 not including today.


OH GAWD!!! 10 more????? and rain forecasted for 5!!!!!??? can 11 little heathens make a mess in a small pen with shavings!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Luci said:


> LOL! I probably do!
> 
> 10 not including today. I'm even worse after the weekend because we dog sat my parents dog for the weekend and now it seems like something is missing!
> 
> Like I said before... I've got it super bad! :curtain:


That's 14,400 minutes give or take a few seconds....
oh, I'm bad, that just makes it seem longer, bleh


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

arcane said:


> OH GAWD!!! 10 more????? and rain forecasted for 5!!!!!??? can 11 little heathens make a mess in a small pen with shavings!!!!!!!!!



Won't you be down a few by the time we come to get her? So that's only what 8-9 days with all 11? You might get a break on Friday... looks like clouds, but no rain...


Definitely makes it seem longer when you break it down into minutes.... I prefer a week and a half. Seems much shorter!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm just getting caught up from the head shots from yesterday!...

I have to say that I have 11 new favourite puppies! They are Black, Blue, Green, Yellow, Pink, Lime, Orange, Teal, Red, Purple and White!    

Green and Purple totally melted my heart in their over-the-shoulder poses! OMG I want one sooooo bad! Do you think Jay would notice another 4 legs squirming around??


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I've got the ticker covered riiiiggghhhhtt........................................................................................................... ^Here!^



moverking said:


> Luci needs a 'ticker', lol...how many days till she completely takes over every breathing moment of your lives? :


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Thanks esSJay!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

yes and _I_ am in a real pickle....if I have 2 unspoken for I want to keep the best ....however the ones I think are the best are in high demand!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

esSJay said:


> I've got the ticker covered riiiiggghhhhtt........................................................................................................... ^Here!^


Where the heck did it go now?  I can't find anywhere to edit it anymore either


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

I wondered where it went! We were out for dinner and could only see the forum on my phone, but it didn't display the actual value, it just said the title.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Hm. I'm gonna holla to admin about this! 

What if someone wants to know exactly how much time they have to go over to Heather's to steal Miss Lime before she goes home?!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

let me clarify! I DO NOT WANT A PUPPY AT THIS TIME!!! but from a breeders standpoint if we get stuck with one for a longer period of tme ...we certainly prefer not to have last pick puppy...they are just starting to show individual personalities, so I have only assigned a couple in my beady brain!: the boys were simple...2 boys 2 families both preferring the other - DONE! the girls are harder...at this present moment they are screaching their fool heads off waiting for kibble to soak,,it is pouring rain...so I think if anyone arrived in the next few minutes I could be persuaded!!!!! LMAO!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Green girl is the girl I love. . .


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*little lime*

a couple other views of Lime...I just love her too ...she is going to Sarah & Will :smooch: 


Green girl is my pick puppy as of yesterday, however the bond between her and Don was very apparent so I want her to go to them!!!!!!  sometimes we just know that is their home!!!!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I was just stopping by this thread to look for updated photos, and there they were! Simply gorgeous!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*miss white*

another pic of White Girl...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow- green girl has a ton of presence even as a baby


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

arcane said:


> a couple other views of Lime...I just love her too ...she is going to Sarah & Will :smooch:
> 
> 
> Green girl is my pick puppy as of yesterday, however the bond between her and Don was very apparent so I want her to go to them!!!!!!  sometimes we just know that is their home!!!!!!!



YAY! So stoked to bring her home! I think esSJay is getting tired of hearing about her already! 

That bond between green and Don was just beautiful to see. I'm really glad she's going home with them!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Wow- green girl has a ton of presence even as a baby


hunter green or lime??? I haven't posted H Green here...only on my site!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OH, there's little Miss Lime. I am so thrilled that she'll grow up here on the forum !!!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Luci said:


> YAY! So stoked to bring her home! I think esSJay is getting tired of hearing about her already!
> 
> That bond between green and Don was just beautiful to see. I'm really glad she's going home with them!


Ha no way am I sick of her!! You heard enough about Molson when I brought him home, it's your turn now 

Off topic, but Molson gets to visit Auntie Sarah and Uncle Will this weekend while I go to BC  It will be a practice run for the next 18 years of their lives with Limey


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

esSJay said:


> Off topic, but Molson gets to visit Auntie Sarah and Uncle Will this weekend while I go to BC  It will be a practice run for the next 18 years of their lives with Limey


We're looking forward to having him! Our place feels so weird without a dog in it now!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Luci said:


> We're looking forward to having him! Our place feels so weird without a dog in it now!


ill make you a deal..ill come to your house for the w/e and look after Molson..you can come here and man the fort!!!!!!!!!! :bowl::bowl::bowl::smooch:


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

arcane said:


> ill make you a deal..ill come to your house for the w/e and look after Molson..you can come here and man the fort!!!!!!!!!! :bowl::bowl::bowl::smooch:


LOL! Countin' down the days? Are they running you ragged since they're stuck inside?


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

haha poor Heather! Is this the biggest litter you've had?


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Well, not YOU, I mean your dogs!
:bowl:

hehe


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

_*I have now had 3 litters of 11 -Gabby, Fallon & Tauri...*_I much prefer 6..lol I was able to just put them outside for a break of sunshine!!!!!! man did i get that pen cleaned quick!!! I removed the large crate, to give them more floor space, they need to run and play!!!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

arcane said:


> I was able to just put them outside for a break of sunshine!!!!!! man did i get that pen cleaned quick!!! I removed the large crate, to give them more floor space, they need to run and play!!!



And wear themselves out? :curtain:


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Luci said:


> And wear themselves out? :curtain:


Exactly!!!!!!! they may be muddy, but they shall WASH!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

arcane said:


> Exactly!!!!!!! they may be muddy, but they shall WASH!!!!!!!! lol



Mud shmud! I thought that was THE number 1 plaything of a golden?


----------



## RockNRoll Lucy (Aug 7, 2009)

Can you tell that someone is bored at work today??


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

RockNRoll Lucy said:


> Can you tell that someone is bored at work today??


:uhoh:

I'm already not looking forward to the work thing next week. If I'm this bad now... I won't get anything done once it gets closer!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

RockNRoll Lucy said:


> Can you tell that someone is bored at work today??


LOL ....poor Tauri has been banned to the dog room! the pups screamed all night the other night, b/c she paced in front of the pen & Rikki was about to hang herself! I just let her out for a potty and there was a pool of milk under her...she has gotten so bad with regurgitating for the kids that she can't even go in with them for 2 mins!!!!!!! 

The joy of a breeders life!!!!!!!!!!! MUD,HOWLS,YUCK!!!!!!!!!! oh I forgot....happy puppy families!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

arcane said:


> The joy of a breeders life!!!!!!!!!!! MUD,HOWLS,YUCK!!!!!!!!!! oh I forgot....happy puppy families!!!!!!!!!



And cute little furry faces! :smooch:


----------



## RockNRoll Lucy (Aug 7, 2009)

I still can't get over how cute she looks! Glad that we'll be able to get a dog fix while doggy-sitting this weekend, but next week is going to be seriously tough!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

RockNRoll Lucy said:


> I still can't get over how cute she looks! Glad that we'll be able to get a dog fix while doggy-sitting this weekend, but next week is going to be seriously tough!



See! I'm not the only one who's obsessed!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*Mr No Home!*

well isn't that special ....they backed out today........does he stay or does he go!!!!!! that's the million $ question !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Aww!! I know someone on here said they wanted a boy... can't think who it was though.


----------



## RockNRoll Lucy (Aug 7, 2009)

arcane said:


> well isn't that special ....they backed out today........does he stay or does he go!!!!!! that's the million $ question !!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Really??? Wow! He's such a handsome boy! How could someone possibly back away from him! OMG!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Wow! Did not see that one coming at all!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG...... I am NOT looking at him. He's too irresistable !!!!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> OMG...... I am NOT looking at him. He's too irresistable !!!!


LOL! He is VERY cute!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=59285&page=6 aha - it was "ILoveMyGolden"

Looks like you have maybe already spoken through PM's though.

Hmm... if it was up to me though, I would keep him.....aaaaand all 10 others too!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

So did we find a match?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

well one of the families that had said they would take a girl may want him as their 1st choice was a boy, however I am not making a decision on him for a bit!!!!!!! if i am gonna be *stuck* with a pup I would like it to be HIM!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Zoe & Abby (Sep 20, 2009)

arcane said:


> well isn't that special ....they backed out today........does he stay or does he go!!!!!! that's the million $ question !!!!!!!!!!!!![/QUOTE
> 
> What a face, he is soo cute, besides you do have a soft spot for those little boys.....:curtain: What is one more, ok maybe it seems like too much right now, but in a week it wont seem as bad...lol


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*name this puppy!*

C'mon folks what Turn name should this handsome dude have!!!!!!!!! LJilly????


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Turn my heart to mush!

Turn me on? LOL


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I would love to incorporate Swayze somehow as I just loved him!!!!!!!! and would love that call name


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Kimm thats GREAT!! He sure is a sweetheart!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Didn't you say at the open house that there was one name that incorporated Boston that hadn't been picked? 


How about Arcane's Don't Turn Back Time? Pull in the famous I've had the Time of my life ending song from Dirty Dancing and Mr. Swayze. And there ya go! Boston and Swayze together in one name


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

OOOHH!!! I thought Mr Black was so adorable! How could anyone back out on him??

Arcane's My turn Dirty Dancing (call name Swayze)


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Luci said:


> How about Arcane's Don't Turn Back Time?





buckeyegoldenmom said:


> Arcane's My turn Dirty Dancing (call name Swayze)


I like them both, or a play off the 2nd one: Arcane's Turn to Dirty Dance


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Turn up the volume?


----------



## RockNRoll Lucy (Aug 7, 2009)

esSJay said:


> I like them both, or a play off the 2nd one: Arcane's Turn to Dirty Dance


Or Arcane's Turn to dance dirty!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

RockNRoll Lucy said:


> Or Arcane's Turn to dance dirty!


lol I think I am a tad old for that!!!!!!! too funny!!!:


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Too old? Never! 

Of course leave it up to a guy to come up with that one...

How are the little fluffs today? Tearing your house apart yet cause they can't go out?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Luci said:


> Too old? Never!
> 
> Of course leave it up to a guy to come up with that one...
> 
> How are the little fluffs today? Tearing your house apart yet cause they can't go out?


UM yah! and the smell of eau du poop is overwhelming!!!!!! 11 pups poop alot!!!!!!!!!!!!:yuck::yuck:


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

arcane said:


> UM yah! and the smell of eau du poop is overwhelming!!!!!! 11 pups poop alot!!!!!!!!!!!!:yuck::yuck:


I can only imagine! Haven't gotten used to the smell yet? Eight more days!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Luci said:


> I can only imagine! Haven't gotten used to the smell yet? Eight more days!



lol...I have however I have the furnace guy coming later  he may wonder!!!!...I did get the brats outside for a short break to scrub the floor, change the shavings...etc --I figure a sprinkle of rain won't make them melt!!!!!!!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

arcane said:


> I figure a sprinkle of rain won't make them melt!!!!!!!


But they're so sweet! Lol!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

after very much thought..I have decided to let black boy go....even though he is an outstanding fellow, I believe he is much better off as someone's beloved pet...I really want to concentrate on some of my younger kids and It would not be fair to a new puppy right now....thank you for all the great name suggestions!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Do you have a home lined up already, Heather?


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Too bad you can't keep them all. LOL I do luuuv black boy!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Bogey's Mom said:


> Do you have a home lined up already, Heather?


No I just put him up on my site this morning :no:  It is really with a heavy heart as he is stunning..but I have to do what is best for him and me :uhoh:


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*Yahoooooooooo!!!!!!!!!*

Black Boy has a home!!!!!! One of our past puppy families just lost their older boy and were going to contact us about one of our females, as they have been following the website. Then I posted Black boy on the site and they were stunned as they had really wanted another boy! So sometimes in loss there is happiness...I am thrilled for Mr Black, who shall be formally know as *Arcane's Turn Turn Turn.*...pretty fitting I think!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Looks like this was your past puppy's family's "turn" this time 
Perfect timing!!! 
Good for them, good for you, and good for Black Boy!!!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah for a good home!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

arcane said:


> Black Boy has a home!!!!!! One of our past puppy families just lost their older boy and were going to contact us about one of our females, as they have been following the website. Then I posted Black boy on the site and they were stunned as they had really wanted another boy! So sometimes in loss there is happiness...I am thrilled for Mr Black, who shall be formally know as *Arcane's Turn Turn Turn.*...pretty fitting I think!


The third turn is the charm...Congrats!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

funny I always fret that pups aren't ready to go @ 7 wks....then they turn 7 wks and I think how can I take the next week?!!! these guys are full of it!!!!!!!! Green Girl "Bristol" is a pistol!!!!! she is gonna be a handful! Lucy Lime is a doll :smooch: funny she really looks like a LUCY....I think the whole litter is spoken for if my interviews Sunday go well  then I can breathe a sigh of relief.....ah for a quiet fall and winter


----------



## Zoe & Abby (Sep 20, 2009)

arcane said:


> funny I always fret that pups aren't ready to go @ 7 wks....then they turn 7 wks and I think how can I take the next week?!!! these guys are full of it!!!!!!!! Green Girl "Bristol" is a pistol!!!!! she is gonna be a handful! Lucy Lime is a doll :smooch: funny she really looks like a LUCY....I think the whole litter is spoken for if my interviews Sunday go well  then I can breathe a sigh of relief.....ah for a quiet fall and winter


 
Sounds like you are starting to count down the days like the rest of us....:bowl:


----------



## BellaJewel (Oct 3, 2009)

I am so jealous....so much cuteness over at your house!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*7 wks today!!!!!!!!!!and the sun is shining!!!!! Outside you go:
*


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Too funny! 

My computer name used to be Pistol. At least one student added Pistol to his thesis acknowledgements. I hope Pistol's, I mean Bristol's, new family will join the forum. The stories they will be able to tell! I was emailing Tucker's breeders with all of his antics and they told me I should have written a book. This was around the time of Marley & Me. 

Enjoy the sunshine!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Too funny!
> 
> My computer name used to be Pistol. At least one student added Pistol to his thesis acknowledgements. I hope Pistol's, I mean Bristol's, new family will join the forum. The stories they will be able to tell! I was emailing Tucker's breeders with all of his antics and they told me I should have written a book. This was around the time of Marley & Me.
> 
> Enjoy the sunshine!


I see Don has joined the FB group for GRF...so perhaps he has joined here as well!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

arcane said:


> funny I always fret that pups aren't ready to go @ 7 wks....then they turn 7 wks and I think how can I take the next week?!!! these guys are full of it!!!!!!!! Green Girl "Bristol" is a pistol!!!!! she is gonna be a handful! Lucy Lime is a doll :smooch: funny she really looks like a LUCY....I think the whole litter is spoken for if my interviews Sunday go well  then I can breathe a sigh of relief.....ah for a quiet fall and winter


 
I like how she was the lime girl and her name will start with an L and Bristol the pistol? LOL too funny! Is she a snuggly doll? So glad her name suits her! 

We're puppy sitting esSJay's Molson this weekend so we'll be all prepped and ready to go when we bring her home! I think I might have to send her Cuz home with him though... he loves it!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*7 week fun shots!!!!!!!!*

this was a hoot...ever try to get 11 to stand still to take a photo!!!!!!! LOL : you may have to click on it to get the larger version! not quite sure why that is


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh...Now I wish I could travel! They look like fun!!! I just looked at the photo again...they made me LOL!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

puppies nails trimmed and 2 done for paws ...glass of wine break! I figure at this rate I should be sloshed by bedtime!!!!!!!!!!!:--big_grin::--appalled:


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

arcane said:


> puppies nails trimmed and 2 done for paws ...glass of wine break! I figure at this rate I should be sloshed by bedtime!!!!!!!!!!!:--big_grin::--appalled:


 LOL! I think we're doing the same tonight! Replace nails and paws with the matts I worked out of Molson today... now he's chillin beside me with a chewy and I'm working on a nice glass of reisling!

Good for you for taking those pictures! I can't believe you managed to get all 11 to be in the picture! Pups start going home on Wed right? 

t-minus 5 days for us! :woot2:


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Luci said:


> Good for you for taking those pictures! I can't believe you managed to get all 11 to be in the picture! Pups start going home on Wed right?
> 
> t-minus 5 days for us! :woot2:


I didnt even count....I had taken orange girl into the pasture to meet Skip (in my arms of course!) and they were all looking at me...I thought hmmmm, camera time!!!!!!!! yes the pups start to go on Weds, then Fri, Sat, and Hadden on Sun!!!!!!!


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

arcane said:


> puppies nails trimmed and 2 done for paws ...glass of wine break! I figure at this rate I should be sloshed by bedtime!!!!!!!!!!!:--big_grin::--appalled:


You deserve a glass or TWO of wine now!!!! The picture of all 11 puppies is adorable.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*Lucy!*

just for you Sarah!!!!!!!!!!!! Lil Lucy


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You are going to miss those little buggers!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Kimm said:


> You are going to miss those little buggers!


*perhaps.....but I shant miss the $%#@!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:no::no::no:
*


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey, I made a Halloween sig for you out of that photo. It's in a new thread. I hope you guys and gals enjoy it!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

*5 More Days!*



arcane said:


> just for you Sarah!!!!!!!!!!!! Lil Lucy


 
OMG! Look at that little face! And her feet! :smooch::smooch:



It's actually 4 days... I can't count today.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think Luci may be in this photo?


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Yup! She's the one standing up! :smooch:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

She's adorable! I almost put a hat on her, but she looked so cute with just the mask!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

and purple has the hat on LOL ..not sure who the others are!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*phew!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:dblthumb2:artydude:appl:*Woot woot woot!!!!!!!! They all have loving forever homes!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

That means we can't watch them all grow anymore! Well, I hope they have a wonderful life with their new owners and I'm glad a few are members here.

This isn't perfect, but I wanted to send them off with my good wishes...They have someone very special watching over them.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Kim you never cease to bring a tear to my eye!!!!!!! thank you dear friend!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

arcane said:


> :dblthumb2:artydude:appl:*Woot woot woot!!!!!!!! They all have loving forever homes!!!!!!!!!*



I have no idea how I didn't see this before! Congratulations! Yay for homes for all the puppies! Things just seem to always work out in the end.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

and we even have a *Arcane Turn Around Bright Eyes "Sophie" *--white girl!!!!!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

arcane said:


> and we even have a *Arcane Turn Around Bright Eyes "Sophie" *--white girl!!!!!



I think Sophie suits the little girl! Any word on call names for anyone who doesn't have one on the site yet? Or a reg name for purple?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Luci said:


> I think Sophie suits the little girl! Any word on call names for anyone who doesn't have one on the site yet? Or a reg name for purple?


one of black boys considerations is Crosby as that is one of the members of the Byrds ...they want to see him first, but I think it suits well  

orange they were thinking of "Sunni" (not confirmed yet) 

no news on Purple as of yet


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh, Crosby is cute. And, I think it will grow with him.


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Thor0918 said:


> Oh, Crosby is cute. And, I think it will grow with him.



I agree! 

Was today puppy shot day? 3 more days to go!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

puppy going home dates start today! I'll post photos on the website in order of pick-up...this will be a long few days as a few go each day  thank you all for following our Turn Theme Journey! we shall be able to watch a few grow here!!!! :dblthumb2:woot2:


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

oh my goodness they are so sweet and momma looks beauitful too

now comes the fun part hearing them starting or trying to bark


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

arcane said:


> puppy going home dates start today! I'll post photos on the website in order of pick-up...this will be a long few days as a few go each day  thank you all for following our Turn Theme Journey! we shall be able to watch a few grow here!!!! :dblthumb2:woot2:


 

* Wahoo!!! *​


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Bitter sweet isn't it?


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I've enjoyed this thread immensely...thank you for sharing it


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks Heather for the amazing ride 
We will definitely join you for the next one!!!!
Who knows, maybe Demon Pup from Hell will be ready for a playmate 
Maybe I'll be ready for a new Demon Pup from Hell!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Now what am I going to do? LOL


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, what a great thread! I can't believe I didn't read this til now. This morning, I sat down with my coffee and went through the entire 27 pages. The pups are adorable, Heather! Can't wait to watch Miss Lucy grow up on the forum.


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Kimm said:


> Now what am I going to do? LOL


 
LOL! Well.... I'll tell ya what I'M going to do come Friday.... play with my new puppy! And you can look at the gazillions of pictures that I post! 

beargroomer- you read all 27 pages? wow, that's dedication!


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

This has been a great thread. Thank you Heather for letting all of us be a part it. I love when the breeders on the forum let us see what all they are going through...getting the puppies to the point that they can go to their new families. And I so loved all the pictures!!!!

Thanks again!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

OH MY GAWD!!!!!! I am such a bad breeder Mommy!!!!!!!!!!!!! Abby went to her new home @ 1pm...forgot to take their going home picture!!!!!!:doh: then brought the puppies inside as I had to go to the doctor and pickup the last minute paperwork etc...I came home and opened my car door to a pitiful wail!!!!!!!! POOR RED girl was left outside in the pen all by her lonesome!!!!!!!  she must have been behind the tube sleeping when I left!!!!!!!!!!! I was mortified!!!!!!!!!! geezy ....puppy families better get these guys home for their own protection!!!!!!! Slap UP side the head!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

arcane said:


> OH MY GAWD!!!!!! I am such a bad breeder Mommy!!!!!!!!!!!!! Abby went to her new home @ 1pm...forgot to take their going home picture!!!!!!:doh: then brought the puppies inside as I had to go to the doctor and pickup the last minute paperwork etc...I came home and opened my car door to a pitiful wail!!!!!!!! POOR RED girl was left outside in the pen all by her lonesome!!!!!!!  she must have been behind the tube sleeping when I left!!!!!!!!!!! I was mortified!!!!!!!!!! geezy ....puppy families better get these guys home for their own protection!!!!!!! Slap UP side the head!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
LOL! Oh too funny! I actually laughed out loud while reading this! :curtain:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Count...1 pup, 2 pups, 3 pups... minus 1 =


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

this is the hardest when they go in spurts! you forget how many are left!!!! I'll have to put a mark on my hand!!!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

arcane said:


> this is the hardest when they go in spurts! you forget how many are left!!!! I'll have to put a mark on my hand!!!!!!!!!!!!lol


I'm sure! How about a waitress pad. Stick it in an apron...LOL


----------



## Zoe & Abby (Sep 20, 2009)

arcane said:


> OH MY GAWD!!!!!! I am such a bad breeder Mommy!!!!!!!!!!!!! Abby went to her new home @ 1pm...forgot to take their going home picture!!!!!!:doh: then brought the puppies inside as I had to go to the doctor and pickup the last minute paperwork etc...I came home and opened my car door to a pitiful wail!!!!!!!! POOR RED girl was left outside in the pen all by her lonesome!!!!!!!  she must have been behind the tube sleeping when I left!!!!!!!!!!! I was mortified!!!!!!!!!! geezy ....puppy families better get these guys home for their own protection!!!!!!! Slap UP side the head!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Oh Heather that is too funny, dont worry Miss Red wont remember a thing....lol I have emailed you the pic.


----------



## Zoe & Abby (Sep 20, 2009)

*Arcane's Twists and Turns AKA - Abby(teal girl)*

Abby arrived at her new home today and she is quickly taking over... Her 1/2 sister Zoe loves her, that is once she realized she was not a stuffed animal....:doh::::


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

It looks like Zoe and Abby will be the best of friends! Look at how Zoe already looks out for her little sister. :smooch:


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Have enjoyed watching the beautiful puppies grow. I'm sure all the new families are very excited about their new bundles of joy that are coming home this week


----------



## Zoe & Abby (Sep 20, 2009)

Luci said:


> It looks like Zoe and Abby will be the best of friends! Look at how Zoe already looks out for her little sister. :smooch:


Abby slept from 9:30 until 6, no crying....Yay!!!: Zoe slept like a log too, it is hard work following an 8 week old puppy around everywhere she goes, to make sure she is OK...lol


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Heather said:


> Abby slept from 9:30 until 6, no crying....Yay!!!: Zoe slept like a log too, it is hard work following an 8 week old puppy around everywhere she goes, to make sure she is OK...lol



AWWW!!! :smooch:

I'm excited that she slept from 9:30-6! Hopefully Lucy will be like her sister!! :crossfing


----------



## Zoe & Abby (Sep 20, 2009)

Luci said:


> AWWW!!! :smooch:
> 
> I'm excited that she slept from 9:30-6! Hopefully Lucy will be like her sister!! :crossfing


 
One more sleep till you have that sweet girl home...seems like forever coming eh....lol:


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Heather said:


> Abby slept from 9:30 until 6, no crying....Yay!!!: Zoe slept like a log too, it is hard work following an 8 week old puppy around everywhere she goes, to make sure she is OK...lol



WOW!!!!!!!!!! bonus!!!!!!! good girl Abby!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Two more sleeps... Feels like 7! How's my little girl today Heather? 
Still cute as a button?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Luci said:


> Two more sleeps... Feels like 7! How's my little girl today Heather?
> Still cute as a button?


I just had my morning snuggle with them, I climb in, sit down and let them all crawl all over me  funny I call Lucy many names...Lucy Goosy, little Lucy, Lucy LOO ....lol she is indeed a sweetheart....I am gonna have a hard time saying goodbye to alot of them!!!!!!!!!!although I love all my puppies, there are always a few that just grab onto those heartstings a bit tighter!!!!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I've been away over the weekend and have a lot of cuteness to catch up on, so here we go:

AWWWWWWWWWWWwwwwwwwwwwwWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW aWWWwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwWWWWWWwwwwwWWWWWWWWWW!!!! awWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!

They are so adorable!

arcane Heather (now that there are 2 of you ) - I would love to jump in with all the puppies and have them crawl all over me too! Molson does it to us now in the bed but it would be even nicer for it to happen with puppies that don't weigh 60 pounds! :doh:

yay yay yay - 2 more sleeps, Sarah!    

Do you miss your shadow??


----------



## RockNRoll Lucy (Aug 7, 2009)

Heather said:


> Abby slept from 9:30 until 6, no crying....Yay!!!: Zoe slept like a log too, it is hard work following an 8 week old puppy around everywhere she goes, to make sure she is OK...lol


OOH, i am so excited about being able to sleep!!! Here I was expecting to be up hourly for days/weeks!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Definitely missing my shadow Steph! Can't wait to get my little Lucy girl! Looking forward to snuggles!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Double post


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

RockNRoll Lucy said:


> OOH, i am so excited about being able to sleep!!! Here I was expecting to be up hourly for days/weeks!


as every puppy is different, you don't know yet! what is in the cards!!!! :


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

arcane said:


> as every puppy is different, you don't know yet! what is in the cards!!!! :


 
Let's hope that Molson didn't curse Lucy's crate last weekend crossfing) and that she takes after her sister Abby!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Will someone please share a list of member names on the forum who will be owned by these pups? I'm getting all confused! LoL


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

so far: 

Heather --with Abby( teal girl) Zoe another Boston daughter 
Luci & Rock&RollLucy ( husband and wife!) -- with Lucy ( lime girl) 

I did share forum info with the family that took home Juliet (pink girl) today as well


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

are you getting confused b/c of Heather (member name ) and my name??? I know confusing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zoe & Abby (Sep 20, 2009)

arcane said:


> are you getting confused b/c of Heather (member name ) and my name??? I know confusing!!!!!!!!!!!


 
I want to change mine to Zoe & Abby but cant seem to figure out how to do it, any pointers?


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Heather said:


> I want to change mine to Zoe & Abby but cant seem to figure out how to do it, any pointers?


 
I'm not sure you can. I thought that once you chose your name, that's it. I guess you could always make a new account since it's relatively new? 

Older forum members might be able to help you out better. 

lol, Heather, I'm not counting on anything regarding sleeping through the night, it's just nice to know that it's possible!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You can ask a mod or one of the Admins to do it, but the name Heather didn't confusing me, keeping up with the new owners does...LOL


----------



## RockNRoll Lucy (Aug 7, 2009)

OOOH! I can't wait, tomorrow morning!!!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

RockNRoll Lucy said:


> OOOH! I can't wait, tomorrow morning!!!!!


LMAO!!!!! are you going to be able to sleep!!!????? if you arrive @ 7:00 am bring timmy's!!!!!!!!!! double double:


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Don't forget...we want pictures!!!!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I am starting to feel super jealous and very sorry for myself. You all are so lucky!!! SPOIL THEM ROTTEN! And Heather, when they are all gone, get a really good nights sleep. You've earned it!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Bogey's Mom said:


> Heather, when they are all gone, get a really good nights sleep. You've earned it!


Tauri and I had one of those last night!!!!!! Girls night of TV and snuggling!!!!!!!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

arcane said:


> bring timmy's!!!!!!!!!! double double:


 
Done and done! But we won't be there at 7! See you tomorrow at 1030! :bowl:

What makes today even better is that we're both off on holidays for the next week! :dblthumb2


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Luci said:


> Done and done! But we won't be there at 7! See you tomorrow at 1030! :bowl:


awwww shoot and here is was going to give to puppy poop duty!!!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm so excited for you, Sarah! Now tell me again, why did you have to buy a house sooooo far away from us?!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I can't wait and I'm not even getting one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Boo whoo.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Well, I guess it's about that time that Sarah and Will are en route for Lucy!!!! I expect Sarah to be sending me a picture of Lucy on my blackberry in exactly 45 minutes from now!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Come on Sarah!!! Get posting those pics 
Lucy's fans want to see her 

BTW - Steph - Timber weighed in this week at 76lbs!
Thank God he has slowed down in his weight gain


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*Lucy Limes adventures begin!.....*

Will, Sarah & Lucy are en route home!!!!!! sniff sniff!!!!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Heather - how many pups are now left?
Your house is sure going to be quiet after this weekend


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

YEA YEA YEA.... let the Lucy Lime games begin !!!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

timberwolf said:


> Heather - how many pups are now left?
> Your house is sure going to be quiet after this weekend


7 presently...Orange girl "Sunni" goes @ 1:30 then Black boy @ 4 --then 2 tomorrow, 1 Sunday & the final 2 on Monday


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

timberwolf said:


> Come on Sarah!!! Get posting those pics
> Lucy's fans want to see her
> 
> BTW - Steph - Timber weighed in this week at 76lbs!
> Thank God he has slowed down in his weight gain


Timber is sure growing much faster than Molson is! Molson was 60 pounds (27.4kg) when we were at the vet's about 2 weeks ago. He's starting to slowly fill out, and I can definitely see him getting longer and taller still. I hope he slows down a bit, my bet and hope is that he will stop at 74lbs!


----------



## RockNRoll Lucy (Aug 7, 2009)

She's home!!! 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=65585

3.5 hours later (Stupid rain/traffice!)


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Sunday night....It must be pretty quiet at you house tonight! I will miss reading about these pups.


----------

